# What do your neighbours think of the time you spend with your car?



## dodge77 (Sep 19, 2009)

Currently buying a foam lance and pressure washer along with my first wax (megs no16) various drying towels etc. Which got me thinking how much time i'll be spending in the driveway with the car :detailer:

...which got me wondering what everyone's neighbours think of the meticulous attention to detail and the hours everyone spends detailing the car? :argie:



Dodge


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

My neighbour across the ways young girl calls me "the nasty man" after he called me nasty for cleaning my car yet again the other week. (havent washed it for 2 week now though )

"Daddy the nasty man is cleaning his car again"


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

kingtheydon said:


> My neighbour across the ways young girl calls me "the nasty man" after he called me nasty for cleaning my car yet again the other week. (havent washed it for 2 week now though )
> 
> "Daddy the nasty man is cleaning his car again"


wtf are the people in this country coming to, the nasty man wtf?!?!?

Daniel


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

kingtheydon said:


> My neighbour across the ways young girl calls me "the nasty man" after he called me nasty for cleaning my car yet again the other week. (havent washed it for 2 week now though )
> 
> "Daddy the nasty man is cleaning his car again"


Surely you have done something else other than just clean your car for her to call you a "nasty man"?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kingtheydon said:


> My neighbour across the ways young girl calls me "the nasty man" after he called me nasty for cleaning my car yet again the other week. (havent washed it for 2 week now though )
> 
> "Daddy the nasty man is cleaning his car again"


Eh...... I would get that stopped right now..... people could take that the wrong way, and your neighbour should teach his girl some  manners........

:thumb:

As for what my neighbours think about me.....well let's just say that I got myself a unit just to get away from them and their stupid comments....

:thumb:


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

hallett said:


> wtf are the people in this country coming to, the nasty man wtf?!?!?
> 
> Daniel






G220 said:


> Surely you have done something else other than just clean your car for her to call you a "nasty man"?


NO its what he said once and she picked up on it...although when you think about it, it could be perceived as _really_ dodgy


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

I get lots of snide remarks.

Water off a ducks back!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

kingtheydon said:


> My neighbour across the ways young girl calls me "the nasty man" after he called me nasty for cleaning my car yet again the other week. (Haven't washed it for 2 week now though )
> 
> "Daddy the nasty man is cleaning his car again"


LOL, I suppose if you were washing it with animal entrails, or in the nude you might be nasty, but worrying he's teaching his little girl to think people who take pride in their possessions is "nasty" sound like a right ****, bet he's got a crappy old car and doe's F all round the house.

Sure my neighbours think I am bit of a car crazy petrol (diesel) head but we all get on and always have good old chats whilst I am out there, next door have a Merc and pay for it to be done to a pretty good standard and Colin always interested in what I am doing, I think every time I polish off a turd stain or scratch etc he's interested and then gets his valeter to do it next time he has a similar problem which is cool I guess. The others all have pretty boring cars and never wash them aside from the odd drive through but they all seem to think my cars look cool though, generally all I get it is, if we had a posh car we'd do that and I wish Graeme/Peter/whoever would wash my car like that!!.

And they all have their own little quirks on the flip side, one seems to have his block paving re done every few weeks, the other jet washes his drive more than I wash either of our cars, and another one seems to constantly use an electric wood saw to make god knows what, but We don't judge, apart from the nasty man over the road who washes his windows wearing fishnets and nipple clamps

PS take it all back if you are washing your car in a bikini or whilst wearing a hat made of monkeys ball bags or something odd.


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

I thought everyone washed the car whilst wearing a mankini????


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

kingtheydon said:


> I thought everyone washed the car whilst wearing a mankini????


ohh you nasty man LOL.

Keep polishing up mate the geezer sounds a turd.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Everyone who sees me give very positive comments......

I did remember though when living in the city centre of Glasgow (On Ingram Street) and i cleaned the car every saturday all day spent like 6 hours every weekend, someone would throw pakora sauce over it, or cigerette ash over it.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Everyone who sees me give very positive comments......
> 
> I did remember though when living in the city centre of Glasgow (On Ingram Street) and i cleaned the car every saturday all day spent like 6 hours every weekend, someone would throw pakora sauce over it, or cigerette ash over it.


Thats not nice, where I used to live (never detailed then but had a new and sporty car) someone (John at number 8) kept sticking nails in my tires.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Danno1975 said:


> Thats not nice.


Im sure i knew who it was, but couldnt prove it tho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Im sure i knew who it was, but couldnt prove it tho


Bobby, it wasn't me!

:thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

I just turn up the stereo and pretend not to hear them.... :lol::thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I dont give a monkies what they think, I dont tell them how to spend their free time.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Funniest thing is that the bloke nearly opposites son pops oer every week and spends all day on an old school sponge drag and the car never looks that great, I always consider going to compare notes as we have white sports cars in common but they go out of their way to not interact, next doors brother comended my wife on the BMW yesterday (cheeky cow took the credit) but man opposite was glaring LOL.


----------



## dodge77 (Sep 19, 2009)

Danno1975 said:


> but We don't judge, apart from the nasty man over the road who washes his windows wearing fishnets and nipple clamps
> .


nasty man LOL that cracks me up :lol::lol:


----------



## ATypeR (Jul 20, 2009)

I get the same kinda comments we all get, "there'll be no paint left on that!" or "You cleaning that car again (again said in an over exaggerated way)" etc etc

One guy and his two scrotey kids are always saying the same things over and over and not in a "friendly fun" way either. About a week ago I was washing the car with all the kit on display and he passed by again with the two scrotey kids in tow. A couple of snide remarks were spat my way including the one I've never heard before (every fracking week) "There'll be no paint left on that by the time you've finished with it, won't be worth owt!"

To which I replied, "Doesn't worry me mate, I can come and do yours when the paints gone on this one! Oh no, hang on I can't anymore can I?"

He put his head down and dragged his two jack russell kids off without another word.....his car was towed away two days previously as the engine just gave up and he can't afford to replace it :wave:

I also have a plain white tee shirt now, on the back in big black letters it says, "Yes I'm cleaning my car AGAIN" and on the front when I turn round it says "Now f**k off!"


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

What I do notice, where i live in a flat, when i go outside and clean outside the flat, people compliment and the odd cheeky "when can you do mine?" comments

When I wash my car, or my mums sisters or friends at my mums, within about 10 mins of starting I can count 5 neighbours out cleaning theirs. Again very nice people, but a very competative community as such, everyone has to out do the neighbour ! We will see how hardcore they are when the winter comes in 

The people who make snide comments are just jealous, either the fact you can clean your car soo well OR and more than likely, the fact you are not under the thumb from the wife who doesnt allow them to spend time with their cars lol OR some people thinking cleaning your own car puts you into a lower social class ! These are the people who are soo up their own A***


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Luckily I can't be seen cleaning my car , couldn't be arsed with stupid peoples comments .

If some people put as much effort into cleaning their own cars and homes as they do minding other peoples business , they would be a lot better off . 

The people who live in the house next to mine , have a filthy house a dirty car and their gardens are a tip 

And people like that have the cheek to call us sad !


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

ATypeR said:


> I get the same kinda comments we all get, "there'll be no paint left on that!" or "You cleaning that car again (again said in an over exaggerated way)" etc etc
> 
> One guy and his two scrotey kids are always saying the same things over and over and not in a "friendly fun" way either. About a week ago I was washing the car with all the kit on display and he passed by again with the two scrotey kids in tow. A couple of snide remarks were spat my way including the one I've never heard before (every fracking week) "There'll be no paint left on that by the time you've finished with it, won't be worth owt!"
> 
> ...


LOL
I really must get one of these t-shirts....



Bobby_t_16v said:


> What I do notice, where i live in a flat, when i go outside and clean outside the flat, people compliment and the odd cheeky "when can you do mine?" comments
> 
> When I wash my car, or my mums sisters or friends at my mums, within about 10 mins of starting I can count 5 neighbours out cleaning theirs. Again very nice people, but a very competative community as such, everyone has to out do the neighbour ! We will see how hardcore they are when the winter comes in
> 
> The people who make snide comments are just jealous, either the fact you can clean your car soo well OR and more than likely, the fact you are not under the thumb from the wife who doesnt allow them to spend time with their cars lol OR some people thinking cleaning your own car puts you into a lower social class ! These are the people who are soo up their own A***


It's funny, you know, because people round here are the same. It's quite amusing seeing people washing their cars a few mins after I've started. Although some of the methods you see *shudders*


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

some of them wants me to do the same thing for their cars


----------



## jinx (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine think its going to become a mini as i clean it too much and will wash it away


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

i get the paint will come off amount of washing you do, 

too much polishing im like its not polish its wax and once a month , neighbour says its the same thing :lol: and he has some nice polish from aldi to show me :lol:

tells me 'tips' and then moans when i do opposite(the correct way), wrag or proper drying towel mmmmm 

and some take the pee when the car is a bit dusty say, ooohhh dusty oooohh dirt better wash it :lol:

end of day i actually find it relaxing on a saturday morning washing the motor then watch football focus sort of routine now :lol:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

The "when are you doing mine" comments really gets on my nerves. Its like...COME ON! Think of something new that might actually start a conversation instead of me giving my usual "aye no bother for £50-£100" comments. That usually shuts them up so i can continue concentrating on what i was doing in the first place. It's usually the same flippin guy that says it across the road too, why can't he not just remember that he said it the week before and the answer he got?

When in full view of car care/loving to all neighbours, it also has some down sides:

I was at a birthday party around the corner, old friends of mine, and a friend of the birthday girl lives up the road from me (which was not to my knowledge in the first place) Great i thought, maybe i can swing by her house at some point for a bit of girl next door action. 

This was not to be! After some initial *hello, how are you* type conversation, it cropped up where we bothed lived and she said: "Oh yeah, you're the guy who cleans his car all the time" 

It was at the point I realised i had no chance of getting anywhere with her :wall: :lol:

But oh well, life goes on and i'm not going to hide the fact that i like to clean my car the moment a bird poo's on it :lol:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol when i do a big detail i go to the in laws or parents as there driver are in the shade so no ones ever seen me do more than a wash, qd and tire session which takes less than an hour. Only down side is it has to be after 4 as im in full sun till then


----------



## steveturbocal (Apr 18, 2009)

Theres an old lady thats walks past mine everyday walking her dog and she normaly says you cleaning that again and laughs, dont talk to me other neighbours there all t***s and dont really care what they think.


----------



## Wil (Sep 18, 2009)

i get so sick of ' you can do mine next' or 'ill be half an hour do you want me to pull it over'

GRR no i just want to do my own car


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Bit of everything happening in my street as far as comments go.

There's a very nice couple who go a walk every single night, in all weathers, who stop to talk to me about whatever car I'm doing and compliment the car and me on the work. Because they take the time to talk, they know that the car's are more often friends and family members cars, so they see me more as being helpful and having a hobby, not just seen as a 'mad guy the washes his car all the time'

Not that there's anything wrong at all with that by the way, just meaning that's what a lot (almost all) non-detailers think.

Then there's the guy next door who says, every single friggin time 'you can do mine next if you want'. Like a previous poster said, if only these people remember the replies they get - but they don't.

Similar story with the man who says I'll have no paint left soon. News for you my friend, you'll have no balls left soon coz am goney toe them down the street!

There's a wee old man (at least 80) at the corner who takes immense care of his car! He has a lovely wee Polo and uses it every day, but each day when he get's home he gets out the hose and rinses it down, and under the arches and along the u/s of the sills and bumpers. He then does the hose sheeting drying the car trick!!! Before putting it in the garage for the night. Even wears Hessian-backed driving gloves too - legend!

TBH, I'm happy with the ones who take an interest coz like I said they (hopefully) don't see me as some sort of crazed car washer. The ones who comment negatively (or using their own brand of 'comedy')?... Balls to the lot of them. They're just jealous because their car's are always manky. Get it right up the lot of yeez!


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't be seen either, I'm about 100ft from a road that no one walks along, and about 20ft from my neighbours either side with massive hedges in between. Detailing in peace :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I couldn't give a monkeys what they think. I am regularly out at half 7 getting stuff setup for customers cars.

Although I am pretty sure they think I am mad when I wash them 2-3 times.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

People who think "we" are saddos most likely have some hobby or pastime that we might consider sad or crazy but they don't think that way. If they are perfectly happy to run around in a mingin' car that's fine by me, just don't expect me to follow their example. 

The one expression that really gets up my nose is "get a life" - used by arrogant ***** who think their lifestyle is somehow superior to yours just because they have different interests or opinions.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Franco50 said:


> People who think "we" are saddos most likely have some hobby or pastime that we might consider sad or crazy but they don't think that way. If they are perfectly happy to run around in a mingin' car that's fine by me, just don't expect me to follow their example.
> 
> The one expression that really gets up my nose is "get a life" - used by arrogant ***** who think their lifestyle is somehow superior to yours just because they have different interests or opinions.


I agree entirely with all of that, mate :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

From a post i placed on here a few weeks ago it would apear people on here dont bother washing thier car anyway!:lol:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I'm glad it's not just MY neighbours!
"ther'll be no paint left"
"You can do mine next!"
"Washing it again?"
"you've missed a bit"
" you cleaned it only the other day"
"you'll wash it away"

Why can't people mind their own bloody business and leave us alone. Why should we be made to feel uncomfortable about washing the car, I reckon the T shirt is the best idea!:devil:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Seems to be a common trait emerging that most people these days seem incapable of just giving a compliment? "Looking very shiney, that mate" or even something more specific that could lead to a conversation or them picking up a few tips. No, they'd rather make one of the standard comments from page 1 of the _"My neighbour's car looks so much better than mine, but I'm lazy and don't have the skills to look after my own, so I'll take the **** out of him instead"_ book.

With some of the comments, it's a bit like noticing fresh washing drying on the line in the garden, knocking on the door and saying "Washing your clothes again? They will be faded and threadbare in no time doing that", or "I've a fortnight's worth of mucky work gear and underwear, do you fancy firing up that Hotpoint and doing mine?" lol!

Thankfully my neighbours are okay and whilst I do get the odd jokey comment, it's outweighed by requests to do their cars (which I do for a couple of them).


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

When I used to do the cars at the house, I had told most people to f**k off because of their stupid comments...so no-one said a word...

There is 1 old guy who wanders by now and again, and if I am out, he will ask to see the XKR engine and hear it running....

He did the same with the Hartge as well....

According to him, he spent most of his life building V8's.....I think he just likes to see nice engines....takes him back to better times...

So, I have lots of time for him, but the rest can go away!!!

:thumb:


----------



## wozza-vrs (Apr 8, 2008)

Viper said:


> Thankfully my neighbours are okay and whilst I do get the odd jokey comment, it's outweighed by requests to do their cars (which I do for a couple of them).


Same here. I end up charging them £60 for a quick clean and polish inside and out for extra beer money :thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Its all a bit like the old Peter Kay sketch. Everyone who gets in a taxi.
"Have you been busy?"
"Have you been on long?"
"what time do you finish?" etc., etc.,
It's just people wanting to make conversation most of the time. If only they knew how annoying it can be!.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

westerman said:


> Its all a bit like the old Peter Kay sketch. Everyone who gets in a taxi.
> "Have you been busy?"
> "Have you been on long?"
> "what time do you finish?" etc., etc.,
> It's just people wanting to make conversation most of the time. If only they knew how annoying it can be!.


That is true, but it's just a pity they can't start a conversation off with "looking good", or "what's that stuff you're using there?" etc. etc. rather than what they do say. That way, it's much more likely to develop into a proper little chat (and not necessarily about detailing or cars). But the standard stuff they come out with thinking they're being funny or original, only serves to immediately cut dead any chance of it developing into a conversation.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i don't aknowledge people when i'm working on my car or vans, i have got to the stage i put earphones in even if i dont have music on :lol:


----------



## M3_Daz (Oct 4, 2006)

I do mine at my parents, all the gear is out, and the car is all foamed up, passers by always say, "are you cleaning it again? "

I sometimes have to pause and think, did he really just ask that?

And the best is the foaming, i get the comments..... "ohhh thats cheating?" wise words from someone who takes it to the local swirlomatic


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

No matter how "annoying", I'd rather have someone talk to me, rather than a complete ignoramus.


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

"you missed a spot" - get that all the time.


----------



## smiffie (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm either doing it with a mate or with music in my ears. Do get the odd few comments here and there but a lot end up with my neighbours asking me to clean there cars though.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

One way to annoy them...


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

pdv40 said:


> I can't be seen either, I'm about 100ft from a road that no one walks along, and about 20ft from my neighbours either side with massive hedges in between. Detailing in peace :thumb:


Ever thought of renting out that spot:lol::lol:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Viper said:


> Seems to be a common trait emerging that most people these days seem incapable of just giving a compliment? "Looking very shiney, that mate" or even something more specific that could lead to a conversation or them picking up a few tips. No, they'd rather make one of the standard comments from page 1 of the _"My neighbour's car looks so much better than mine, but I'm lazy and don't have the skills to look after my own, so I'll take the **** out of him instead"_ book.
> 
> With some of the comments, it's a bit like noticing fresh washing drying on the line in the garden, knocking on the door and saying "Washing your clothes again? They will be faded and threadbare in no time doing that", or "I've a fortnight's worth of mucky work gear and underwear, do you fancy firing up that Hotpoint and doing mine?" lol!
> 
> Thankfully my neighbours are okay and whilst I do get the odd jokey comment, it's outweighed by requests to do their cars (which I do for a couple of them).


Same old story, Clever kids at school have the **** taken out of them by knuckle draggers for being geeks or dweebs etc.

Its jelously, so the more some **** takes the mick, the better your car must be. I am pretty lucky where I live, though I would'nt do a day long detail at home, more due to being disturbed my kids, wife dog, phone etc but also because I don't think they'd understand the point and would ask too many questions and slow me down.

So I go to the in laws where my father in laws neighbors nephew thinks I am odd, last time I was doing the wifes car he said, god not again, hope your gettting at least BJ for that. So I gather his jelous of my car and my wife


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

westerman said:


> Ever thought of renting out that spot:lol::lol:





pdv40 said:


> I can't be seen either, I'm about 100ft from a road that no one walks along, and about 20ft from my neighbours either side with massive hedges in between. Detailing in peace :thumb:


Yeah, theres a Costa Coffee in it for yah :wave:


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

westerman said:


> One way to annoy them...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> Yeah, theres a Costa Coffee in it for yah :wave:


LOL, we'll see eh lads?

I've already been turfed out of my detailing den, my sister has moved back in and entirely filled a double garage with horse gear!


----------



## orionmojo (Dec 29, 2006)

The one side i get kids throwing pop bottles and crisp packets over the wall, and the other side i get a friendly hello and disbelief that i could be cleaning my car again :lol: He's a taxi driver so keeps his clean too, but thinks nothing of giving £3 to the polish guys down the road on the pub car park for a quick scrub over! OOF!


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 20, 2009)

My neighbors just commend me on what a wonderful job I make of the cars!..


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

Guillaume said:


> My neighbors just commend me on what a wonderful job I make of the cars!..


lying :lol:


----------



## dodge77 (Sep 19, 2009)

Viper said:


> "I've a fortnight's worth of mucky work gear and underwear, do you fancy firing up that Hotpoint and doing mine?" lol!


:lol::lol:

Some great posts here!

I clean my car once a week for around an hour with 2 bucket method......

BUT now i've found this site and just purchased a snow faom lance along with a list as "long as a snake" of stuff I want; my time spent cleaning the car is about to increase a bit :doublesho

Will have to see what they make of the early "xmas" in my driveway this weekend LOL :car:


----------



## big (Sep 21, 2009)

ATypeR said:


> I get the same kinda comments we all get, "there'll be no paint left on that!" or "You cleaning that car again (again said in an over exaggerated way)" etc etc
> 
> One guy and his two scrotey kids are always saying the same things over and over and not in a "friendly fun" way either. About a week ago I was washing the car with all the kit on display and he passed by again with the two scrotey kids in tow. A couple of snide remarks were spat my way including the one I've never heard before (every fracking week) "There'll be no paint left on that by the time you've finished with it, won't be worth owt!"
> 
> ...


ha ha ha i want one of those t shirts 
will have to get one made 
:lol:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

big said:


> ha ha ha i want one of those t shirts
> will have to get one made
> :lol:


X2!!
:lol:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Guillaume said:


> My neighbors just commend me on what a wonderful job I make of the cars!..


How old are they? My nicest ones are the nicest and most appreciative, and the ones with kids same age as mine are friends.

Maybe the problem is we on longer take the time to ' love thy neighbour'. In a companionable kind of way not swinging. I am friends with most of mine which is why they dont think me odd or take the pee.

Befriend your neighbours and don't come back till you know 3 new things about them . You might like them(or want to move).


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Always had positive comments from the couple next-door and they've even asked for advice since buying their new Audi. But I generally get snide and negative comments from neighbours and work collegues too!

Now i'm fortunate enough to rent a double garage that's out of sight, so at least I can detail the car in peace!


----------



## FJF (May 18, 2009)

jimbo1 said:


> "you missed a spot" - get that all the time.


There's a guy living a few houses down from me who says that every time he sees me washing a car. I guess on his planet it must be funny each and every time.


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

i've been given some strange looks when claying


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

TMM said:


> i've been given some strange looks when claying


if its a fit bird you could always ask her if she would like to be c-laid - sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I get nothing but positive comments from my neighbours. I have to remember what cars they are all drive as they wave when driving past lol.

Ive said before but while i was correcting the freelander one chap walked up i thought here we go..... He simply wanted to say what lovely condition i keep our cars in. :thumb:

I guess the ones who think im mad dont say anything. Its a nice area with nice people so i wouldn't expect any thing different.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## davidas (May 27, 2009)

I get the usual comments "you will wash it away" and so on...

But the fact is, my car puts all theirs to shame and they are probably jealous as to how much attention mine gets.

Plus it is much better than sitting in front of a square box, getting drunk, watching 22 men kick a bag of wind around!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

davidas said:


> sitting in front of a square box, getting drunk, watching 22 men kick a bag of wind around!


I'm happy to do this and the car washing. Best of both worlds. :speechles


----------



## JONJO (Jul 13, 2009)

Get this all the time from one of my neighbours.

Used to beat him with the old irish wit stick, i.e somthing about his ma normally being dirtier, but again he never ceased to stop asking whether id washed the paint of it yet, so i think he was enjoying the attention.

But alas, he got bored and generally just tells me how good it looks now which pleases me. Ideally, a private space were the doors can be closed would be good i think, but not likely where i live.


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

my old neighbours were glad to see me go,the water pressure went back up when i moved:lol:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

i dont care what my neighbours think.


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

the old fella across the road used to give me the "Wash it away" the first couple of times he saw me, but I think thats ust a default response to someone washing the car more than twice a year, since we've had a good chat, turns out he's quite the petrolhead.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

my 'across the back'neighbor says nowt to me but tells my mrs im a bit ott lol


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

It's your car and your time. At least you care for the car unlike most people. Go for it mate.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

My neighbours speak a different language, so I just act like I don't understand what they're saying


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

There is one guy across the road who washes his car once a week. Nothing elaborate though! A bucket and a sponge but it's a clean car, albeit it is a Dark blue 53 plate diesel vectra...BUT! It's his Dark blue 53 plate diesel vectra and he looks after it to the best of his abilities! 

There's a guy up the road who usually has a car in bits of some form, Has a mk VI fiesta track car, has a cool VW van and usually drives something different every 4 months! Down the road a bit again and a guy has a fairly mint Subaru legacy and a bike. He's a bit of a petrol head, then there's me! Further down the road still there's a dude who has a BMW 335d estate in black and has a V6 clio which he's recently swapped for a clio 197, his wife drives an A4 i think?! MEGA PETROL HEAD. He used to drive scoobies and evo's as i recognize the plate. 

There's a definite hint of petrol-head-ness in my immediate area so i kinda blend in. It's just the 1 or 2 neighbours that let the street down :lol:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Much like everyone else i get the 'you'll wash it away/it'll shrink' type comments but yesterday i got a new one for me.

'I looks good in white!' Huh was what my immediate thought was but she was referring to the coat of foam it had just received!

Neighbour wise i have a company car owner one side who does 1000+ miles a week but always gets cars in silver so when the 'hand car wash' people get hold of it it actually comes up quite nice plus he does wax it to help protect it. He doesnt come out with the snide comments and is always very complimentary of my car.
The other side is a young couple with a golf gti. although he spends a good 2 hours cleaning his car each week his technique(sponge, single bucket etc) is pretty shocking. To be fair to him though he does use SRP followed by EGP so he does want to care for it but when i have suggested better methods he does not take them on board! Fortunately he is a roofer by trade so between his skill set and mine i rekon we can come up with some compromise!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

well you may have heard about my recent events with one of my neighbours
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=135352
spraying his and MINE after watching me just finish :wall:
still....
my other neighbour is becomin just as obsessed (cant beat em join em) and spent 4 hours last weekend detailing his
the others seem just to think it's something I enjoy and its what i do with my time and money. Get the usual commnets bla bla bla bla I just
smile and wave boys :wave:
smile and wave


----------



## Sphinx (Apr 22, 2008)

This thread has made me feel much better! lol
I get the usual 'you'll wash the paint off' comments, nice to hear such original and humorous things.
The only thing that gets me is that if I wash one car one day, then something else the next day, then something else a few days later I STILL get 'washing the car again'...can't you tell they're different you blind sod?!?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

my neighbours dont say anything well the lad doesnt aprt from hello when he is on his own, her on the other hand i have caught her smerking/laughing when with him or a friend.

Ironic really when all she does in her free time is shove **** up her nose


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I think most probably think I'm a nutter really, I don't spend alot of time cleaning the cars but I do spend alot of time messing around with them. Unfortunately all the work goes on in full view. There are a few other people who are well into their cars in my street so I'm not actually the only one but I think there are a fair few people who think WTF is that bloke doing now! I'd rather like a work areas that wasn't overlooked quite so much so I can enjoy my hobby without being in full view of my neighbours.


----------



## Peter Jansen (Aug 12, 2008)

They don't say anything too me, when I'm washing my car. Only: the way they are looking too me...They are thinking, that I'm mad. 

Greets, Peter


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

I get the usual, "your washing the car again ??" or "want to do mine next??" I just ignore them again now. Don't really care what others think anymore.

Couple years ago after polishing an old car, came out next day to find a big scratch down the side of the car, it had been 'keyed' and 2 flat tires. malicious, unscrulptirous  muppets, to say i was angry is an understatement !!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

My neighbours compliment my efforts and then smile sweetly when I detail their cars and get them cracking for them at no cost!
Works a treat, as some of them are better at DIY tasks around the house than I am, so it's a case of helping each other.
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## james123 (Oct 31, 2009)

i was gonna post something along there lines, just today i was washing my car and the neighboureeno came out and said you can do my after.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm not too sure to be honest.

I do get a lot of the same comments as above about "you can wash my car as well".

Mind you, I am a keen gardener as well (don't laugh ) and I think that they think I am a bit nutty with regards to the amount of time I spend out in my garden.

However,

My car looks fab and my garden looks fab so they can get it right up them! :lol:


----------



## JJ. (Sep 28, 2009)

My neighbour was curious when I was detailing my dad's car. First, he was standing few meters away from me, smoking cigarette and putting some mysterous looks on me, after 2-3 hours he took a dog for a walk and tried to saw what I was doing 
I work on that car for over 9 hours, so I'm not suprised that he was curious. I think, he would like to do his car as well, but he was to shy to ask 

Cheers and sorry for my English! :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

My neighbour recently said to me "Your becoming obsessed with cleaning that car"

I said " I know, I'm worried that I nearly spend as much time on it as your son does on his computer shoot em up games"

She didn't say anything else.........

:tumbleweed:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

We have just moved to a new house and all my neighbours are really nice. Most of them can't really see me doing my own car the way the driveway is, but if they are out and about they usually just say hello. The ones across the road did comment to my wife that my car always looks very good.

The other week I was out on the street doing the wifes car and the next door neighbour came out to walk the dog. She gave me the 'you can do mine next' comment, but when I replied 'You will not _believe_ what my wife has to do for me to get me to wash hers.' She just said 'Maybe not then.':lol:

At my old gaff it was very remote but the neighbours used to stop to chat when passing, asking me about what I was doing etc. The guy did suggest once that maybe I could sort out his wifes car (Porsche carrera 4s:argie I said I would if I could borrow it for a weekend. Unfortunately that one never came off


----------



## MellowYellow (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm usually too busy to do mine as often as i would like but when i do i just get the usual as mentioned previously like "there will be no paint left on that" etc. The funny thing is one neighbour who hardly uses his 406 Coupe (black) but washes it every week has killed his with the old school sponge and leather off lol. The other side actually does appreciate the fine art of it all, hence got a bit of work to do for them.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

My neighbours think i'm bonkers.
Last week one of them asked me why I was cleaning BEHIND the wheel arch liners, to which my reply was "Winter's coming and I'm paranoid about rust, it is a ford you know" with a grin on my face, his next question was "can you do mine?"

Although I have converted one guy on our street, he drives a 58 reg Focus in Sea Grey and it is kept immaculate now, the car is literally concourse spec now as he spends lots of time on it. The joys of being retired :doublesho:. I gave him some AS Reglaze and some Megs wax to get him started on the detailing track .


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

kingtheydon said:


> "Daddy the nasty man is cleaning his car again"


If you get the chance, jet wash her toys down the road and then she'll have cause to refer to you as that! :lol::lol:

As for my neigbours, they just let me get on with it. Live in a very quiet road so really only see the woman over the road.

There's an old people's home up the road and had a couple of the staff walk past and comment on how nice the car looks though. That's always nice. :thumb:


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

never wash my car at home, neighbours are knobs tbh. Always was it at mums house where basically the whole street wash their cars early saturday morning. i Detail at work in the workshop, doors closed no ******s around apart from the usual banter from the sales team when they are board.


----------



## weescotsman (Jul 11, 2009)

I just bought a DAS6 and was trying it out on my motor yesterday whilst my neighbour was doing her garden.

She asked is that a sander I was using on my car. I told her what it was and why I was doing it (some minor correction work). She then had a look at the before and after and was really nice with her comments.

I then spent another 4 hours polishing, glazing and then sealing with FK. 

Afterwards she she paid my motor some nice comments, I was well chuffed. I saw her later telling her friend about how I managed to get some swirls out of the door. Quite chuffed she was interested.

my other neighbour on the otherside just replied with the usual "your no washing that again are you"


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Brian. said:


> Great i thought, maybe i can swing by her house at some point for a bit of girl next door action.
> 
> i'm not going to hide the fact that i like to clean my car the moment a bird poo's on it :lol:


Sounds like a classy chick :doublesho

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

at my folks place I used to get the wash the paint off when I had my black golf. 

At our new place the other week when I had the G220 out on the passat I closed the driveway gates to stop the neighbours seeing so i could faff to my hearts content. 

Neighbour on one side keeps his bmw 1 series spanking clean despite it being a company car and doing mega miles each week, and his missus car is also relatively clean (like my missus's car which gets much less attention than mine) although being silver doesnt show the dirt and if she kicks off about car washing mine continues being cleaned and hers is left......until she asks nicely


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I get the usual comments which have ready been listed but I couldn't give a flying **** tbh


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Usual comments, though I have noticed after some years now they are slowly cleaning theirs more... (well one bucket, mop - literally!)...Lay money they would complain if the car looked like a crock of ***


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

My neighbours think I'm a mentalist.

The final nail in the coffin was when they caught me blow drying the car.

But the chap across the roas is a top bloke. Ex Cossie F1 engineer so we always have a good old chin wag.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

The Detail Doctor said:


> The final nail in the coffin was when they caught me blow drying the car.


Either that or drying it with a towel - that cracked up one of my neighbours once! :lol:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Franco50 said:


>


LOL.

My new next door neighbour is a top guy. Even offers to move the car to give me more room on the drive etc, which I don't need but its always nice.

Others ignore me as I do them. :thumb:


----------



## Sp3no (Jan 4, 2009)

The worst one i get, and its the same bloke and same comment week in week out is "you do know the cosovans will do that for you for £5"!! It makes me cringe thinking about them washing anycar let alone my own!
I did get some funny looks i was crawling all over my boot carpet and footwell mats with a hoover and some tweezers pulling all the ingrain bits of wood and grass out of the weeve. I dont care though as they are "As new"


----------



## hitharder (Aug 1, 2009)

i get the worse one, cleaning my car on my dads industrial estate and becaus eloads of lorries come in i get, wow car looks good in white and then the old DO MINE AFTER, hang on your in a lorry! so i laugh at them. but was amazed when one lorry came in and had 890,000!!!!! miles on the clock and was still going!!


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

*It'll just get dirty again* - postman (when he's not striking:wave

*Wish I had the time to spare *- people with so much time on their hands that they worry about what I'm doing

Another neighbour is nice to me and brings out coffee. Then gets round to talking about some scratch he has found on his own car. How's the coffee, maybe you could have a look when your finished. F*** right off:lol:


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

kingtheydon said:


> I thought everyone washed the car whilst wearing a mankini????


I only tend to wear a merkin keeps me at one with the elements so I can truely understand the effects the panels feel in the British climate

David


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

My neighbour thinks im a weirdo and always makes stupid comments, He argues the point of why people use the TBM and why i use a drying towel as he thinks its pointless his comments really annoy me now


----------



## Danny scott (Jul 24, 2008)

One side just think Im strange and stopped talking to me a few years ago, but I dont really give two ****s as I never liked them much anyway.

The other side is an old lady who slams her doors and windows and sends me snotty text message if I use the pressure washer too early on a sunday.

You just gotta let the comments roll off your back but sometimes I actually feel guilty for doing it which is ridiculous.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

All I get is "you will wash the paint away" and " I will fetch mine for you to do now" eh I don't think so wash your own car you lazy bystander


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Some great comments on here guys, I can totally relate to all of them. I live on a fairly quiet road and religiously clean my dads Touran (low miles each week as he's retired) and my black z4 - various miles each week as i commute by train. Both cars get a proper clean and dry using correct methods without fail every weekend.

The weekends I like are in the summer when the neighbours come out to complete, then my 2 hour wash routine becomes a full detail and wax, if they want to compete lets see them wash their engines, shuts, arches, get the wheels off etc. Not that i'm competitive.

I've openly offered to do all my neighbours cars - it's a hobby i enjoy it. I've openly admitted to them all that it's an obsession of which i can do nothing about.

Now that the dark nights are here I've startesd setting up site lights at night in order to have a quick detail after work I think that's the one that freaks people out, but hell, it gives everyone a laugh and I find it a good way to destress from work :detailer:


----------



## dodge77 (Sep 19, 2009)

Its dark when I leave work so I can't see if i've been exploited by the local seaguls :lol: I've been going out a few nights with the torch on "bird poo inspection"


To make matters worse I was that desperate to wash my car yesterday I did it in the rain 


Its the more peculiar things that the neighbours find :doublesho Anything thats beyond the "norm". Its these more peculiar things I find the most hilarious reading about on here :lol:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

ATypeR said:


> I also have a plain white tee shirt now, on the back in big black letters it says, "Yes I'm cleaning my car AGAIN" and on the front when I turn round it says "Now f**k off!"


lol, classic :thumb:


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

well it wasn't my neighbour, but a friend of mine: "What the hell could you do for 3 days on a car? A washing is a 30min job..."


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

VTS_Tibi said:


> well it wasn't my neighbour, but a friend of mine: "What the hell could you do for 3 days on a car? A washing is a 30min job..."


Some people just have no idea!


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

petemattw said:


> Some great comments on here guys, I can totally relate to all of them. I live on a fairly quiet road and religiously clean my dads Touran (low miles each week as he's retired) and my black z4 - various miles each week as i commute by train. Both cars get a proper clean and dry using correct methods without fail every weekend.
> 
> The weekends I like are in the summer when the neighbours come out to complete, then my 2 hour wash routine becomes a full detail and wax, if they want to compete lets see them wash their engines, shuts, arches, get the wheels off etc. Not that i'm competitive.
> 
> ...


Qite right mate , I had a new lamp post installed outside my house and its really bright , illuminates my whole garden , was out washing car the other night and of course got the comment "what the **** are you doing that for at night " was too pissed off to even reply.


----------



## dodge77 (Sep 19, 2009)

The neighbours weren't too impressed today as I poured a kettle of warm tap water over my windscreen. 

Got a few glances of "boiling water over the windscreen will crack it blah blah blah" LOL

Its not my fault the most convinient method of transporting warm water from the tap in the kitchen happens to be the kettle! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Scottd (May 18, 2006)

I live on a bus route fairly busy road that is good when I get the snow foam out. The buses must run late on them days for how slow they go by watching me (not the road)


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

One of my neighbours recently commented that I spend too much time washing my car after catching me doing it for the second time in 3 days. When I said that the first wash(1.5 hours) was only on the wheels her face was a picture, although she did say it looked nice, unlike her company car!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I can relate to all the dumb comments on this thread from the muppets and wallys that walk past, most people dont say anything now after a "look" that says similar to the T shirt!!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

just the usual

_your going to wash it away_

bit bored of that one now :tumbleweed:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

The most frustrating is

"you can do mine next"

I swiftly grab a business card out the car 

"Oh no, I do it myself/haha, nah I already have a guy to do mine/did it at Asda yesterday!"


DONT BLOODY SAY IT IF YOU DONT MEAN IT!

argh


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

t33job said:


> The most frustrating is
> 
> "you can do mine next"
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

I could not give a flying F**K what my neighbours thought


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

OH - Forgot this one

An old lady who always walks past my house, always stops for a little chat, shes very sweet and always asks me what im doing etc...

The other day, I was snow foaming something, cant remember what car it was, and I saw her looking out her window across the road, and swiftly walked over

"excuse me, I know ive been asleep all afternoon, but I didnt think it had been snowing!, I just had to come over and ask what it was"

I explained, off she went

The other day she walked past again, 8pm, pitch black, cleaning the car under halogens! I feel stupid but I dont care


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

I have been so busy over the last few weeks my car is bloody filthy and the worst thing is im not going to have time to clean it properly until after the 20th grrr


screw the neighbours its the state of my car thats pissing me off atm
and if i do a half assed job that will be even worse than leaving it as it is.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

ATypeR said:


> I get the same kinda comments we all get, "there'll be no paint left on that!" or "You cleaning that car again (again said in an over exaggerated way)" etc etc
> 
> One guy and his two scrotey kids are always saying the same things over and over and not in a "friendly fun" way either. About a week ago I was washing the car with all the kit on display and he passed by again with the two scrotey kids in tow. A couple of snide remarks were spat my way including the one I've never heard before (every fracking week) "There'll be no paint left on that by the time you've finished with it, won't be worth owt!"
> 
> ...


I gotta have one of those shirts....:lol:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

After a run in with a neighbour over my house alarm that went off one night, they tend to steer clear of me:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

I dont give a rats ass what my neighbours think, I have the cleanest cars in the street, fact!!:thumb:

Even the guy across the street has stopped saying his usual "You have missed a bit", after I curtly replied "Somehow I doubt it, you need to go to Specsavers". Doesnt speak now,lol.

And the old bag up the street has gone quiet about the noise off the PW, see how she likes my new rotary next spring,lol.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Ive just washed my car in the dark for the first time ever. It was amazing having people not walking past and not being able to spy on you. 

However I cringe when I think about what people think if they see me.

After all, if I saw someone mowing their lawn in the dark, id probably think the same!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Andy M said:


> After all, if I saw someone mowing their lawn in the dark, id probably think the same!


You don't mow your lawn at night?


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

rob750 said:


> I could not give a flying F**K what my neighbours thought


Ditto mate!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

jamest said:


> You don't mow your lawn at night?


Only in the summer


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Does anyone else get this, basically whenever I wash my car, my nosey neighbour always comes out & says "there'll be no paint left on the car!" and pokes sort of humerous fun at me. 

Does anyone else get the odd comment?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I just tell them not to rubberneck - soon took the grin off their face! :lol:


----------

